# Remote start and Heated seats



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

So now that it is finally getting cold here...i have been using my remote start in the mornings before I leave work...the other day i let the car run for over 6 min, and when i got in, my seats were still cold! As soon as I put my key in, and turn the heated seats on full, i was feeling the warmth within a minute or 2. I checked the settings and the heated seats on for remote start is checked...so wth?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 2012 LTZ and unlike the air conditioner as you start or remote start the car the Air conditioner light is on once you press the start button the heated seat lights are not even though you left them on as you shut the car down. Mine does the same you have to press the heated button to make it happen.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Bohdan said:


> I have a 2012 LTZ and unlike the air conditioner as you start or remote start the car the Air conditioner light is on once you press the start button the heated seat lights are not even though you left them on as you shut the car down. Mine does the same you have to press the heated button to make it happen.


There is an option on the mylink system that says something like 'remote start heated seats' and it's checked, and when reading the manual, it says they will be on, but the lights won't come on when using remote start.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone??
I also came across another issue...when remote starting the car, with the blower fan on, then getting into the car, turning the ignition to on, the blower will automatically turn off, but then to get it to turn back on, you have to turn the dial all the way to off, and then back on...


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure about the blower but what is the temperature when you did the remote start? In the Verano I just got the heated seats won't turn on using remote start unless it is cooler then 45 degrees out.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Not sure about the blower but what is the temperature when you did the remote start? In the Verano I just got the heated seats won't turn on using remote start unless it is cooler then 45 degrees out.


About 30-35 degrees. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

So apparently nobody has any input on this...I am assuming it is a firmware issue with MyLink. Where can we submit bug reports for it, and who can I contact to complain about it? I paid $26k for this car, and not having it do something as simple as heating my seats when I start it is kind of irritating...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Every post I have read states it has to be 32 degrees for the heated seats/defrost/defog, etc to kick on.

I personally think it sucks, I may want the car warm including the seats when the temperature is above 32.


----------

